# Does anyone know about skin tags?



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

My daughter has been having bloody diapers for a few days, now. It's just been a tiny bit, and it looked like it was coming from an irritated area, something that looked like it could be a hemmerhoid. But she hasn't been constipated, so I was pretty sure that wasn't the issue. Yesterday, her diaper was totally full of blood, so I immediatly made an appointment with her pediatrician.

I took her in today, and he said that she has a skin tag...in her anus. You can see it poking out. I wasn't aware that you could get skin tags there. But apparantly, that's what she has. And every single time she has a bowel movement, it irritates it and makes her bleed. I have no idea if it bothers her or not. I know that area is tender, because she squirms when I wipe her. But I don't know if it causes her pain. The doctor told me to pick up Polysporin ointment to put on it, just to keep it from getting infected (as it's an open wound that get feces on it several times a day...fun). He's also setting us up with an appointment to see a surgeon. He said that at this age, they may decide to leave it there, because surgery can be pretty scary for a kid her age. But he also said that the skin tag is something that will never go away on its own, and will always get irritated and bleedy.

Does anyone have any experience with something like this? DH is freaking out at even the idea of surgery, but like I said, they're pretty non-invasive here, and won't do surgery unless it's really really necessary. So I'm not worried. But if they decide to leave it there, what do I do in the meantime? Is Polysporin gentle enough for long-time use? This is something I'll have to put on her every day, until the skin tag is removed (whenever they decide to do that).

Also, I need to prepare DD for this meeting with the surgeon. I have no idea what to expect. Will they examine the area? DD is scared of strangers (especially strangers that want to poke at her bum ), but she did really well today. Of course, I did everything I could to prepare her for the appointment, so it wouldn't be too traumatic for her.

Anyone have experience with something like this?


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

gosh, i haven't had one there, but i've had tons of skin tags. i had a really irritating one on my belly that got big when i was pg (apparently they really grow when you're pg, yuck) and ds pulled it off recently while he was nursing. lovely.







anyhow, it's hard to imagine that it could be that big of a deal. if it was somewhere else, you could literally just pull it off. i've also had several of them frozen off in the doctor's office. i hope they'll change their minds and decide it's not a big deal and easy to fix. i can't imagine that it could really need surgery...


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

Ds doesn't have any skin tags in such a delicate area, but he does have some we have discussed getting removed. he is seen by a surgeon, they freeze the area, cut the tags off and put in a dissolving stitch. I had it done when I was 14 for some suspicious moles, and it was no big deal. It might be itchy for a couple days.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

DH had an underarm skin tag snipped off in a drs office. She told us in future to clean a pair on nail clippers and nip it off.

Poor little baby having one there







:


----------

